# Alden 405 'Indy' knockoffs?



## Jazzer (Jan 21, 2009)

Does anyone make a less expensive facsimile of 'Indy' boots?



What other options are there for similar boots at a lower price? I'm not interested in 'wedge' or similar rubber soles.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Having done a pretty good survey of what's out there, I can tell you with 95% confidence that there isn't much comparable that substantially cheaper...Red Wing and Wolverine make similar-looking boots but they're not hugely cheaper.

One of the famous best boot deals out there is the LL Bean Katahdin engineer boot, made for them in the US by Chippewa - 159 clams.










Really a great deal if it works with your style. I went with the Indys because they're so easy to dress up or down.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

chiamdream said:


> One of the famous best boot deals out there is the LL Bean Katahdin engineer boot, made for them in the US by Chippewa - 159 clams.
> 
> https://cdni.llbean.com/is/image/wim/242053_0_45?wid=330&hei=295


I have the Katahdins - great boots for the money, no question at all. However, note that they are proper workboots. Alden 405s are much sleeker.


----------



## raincoat (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the Red Wing alternatives. The 9012 has a moc toe like the indy:










Expensive at around 250 but in my experience Red Wings are much cheaper in store than online.

Edit: They're goodyear welted so the rubber sole could be replaced, but as far as rubber soles go, they're nice rubber soles. They're not work boot rubber soles. . . Makes me want to listen to some Beatles.


----------



## mualphapiper (Dec 13, 2009)

How about some military options? There are several in a nice tan calf:

At The Front Militaria sells a reproduction of the WWII service shoe, $110, imported (no direct page links, navigate through the menu US>Footwear>Service Shoes). The proportions are rather less graceful than the Alden, but I think that will be a theme in anything other than the 405 and the slight broguing on the toe cap does add a bit of class. I have no experience with fit or quality.

Corcoran sells a TALL 10" repro of the old WWII jump boot, $155, USA:

Also check out the and from Red Wing, both come in that nice tan/walnut calf. They approach the Alden in price though....


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice posts guys. I've seen the Red Wings and I like them.

I've never seen the WWII boots.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I have some Frye Arkansas boots. They have a nice "retro" look to them, similar to the Indys.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Topsider said:


> I have some Frye Arkansas boots. They have a nice "retro" look to them, similar to the Indys.


+1 for the Frye Arkansas. I've had a pair for a few years now. Great boot.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

There is a guy who makes 405 knockoffs for the Indiana Jones fan crowd. Opinions about quality are mixed, but they are much cheaper:

Farther afield is the Red Wing Gentleman Traveler, a great boot. Only slightly cheaper than the 405s, though: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0018E0RPA/


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

TDI GUY said:


> +1 for the Frye Arkansas. I've had a pair for a few years now. Great boot.


Can you comment on the fit? Is it in your experience true to size? I really like it, but returns are not an option for me.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

P Hudson said:


> Can you comment on the fit? Is it in your experience true to size? I really like it, but returns are not an option for me.


Hopefully Topsider will weigh in on this question too, but in my experience they do fit true to size.


----------



## Jazzer (Jan 21, 2009)

Great suggestions here. Thanks all.



raincoat said:


> Red Wing . . . 9012 . . . goodyear welted so the rubber sole could be replaced, but as far as rubber soles go, they're nice rubber soles. They're not work boot rubber soles. . . Makes me want to listen to some Beatles.


Of course these soles are fine. I just meant the flat cushy looking ones like on some other Red Wings.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Try adlen boots. Alden knockoffs.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

P Hudson said:


> Can you comment on the fit? Is it in your experience true to size? I really like it, but returns are not an option for me.


I usually wear a 10.5 wide, but since the Arkansas only comes in a medium width, I sized up to an 11. They fit fine.


----------

